# Clé WiFi DLink DWA-140



## .mC (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une clé dlink dwa-140. Les pilotes pour mac ne sont pas sur le CD, mais ce n'est pas une surprise, je le savais déjà. Je vais donc sur le site du constructeur pour télécharger les bons pilotes, je les installe je redémarre. Puis viens le moment ou je branche la clé: il ne se passe rien, la clé n'est pas détectée. Je désinstalle alors les pilotes pour en installer d'autres d'une autre marque, conseillé par certain sur internet pour faire fonctionner cette clé, mais pas plus de succes.

Que faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## OnclSam (17 Juin 2010)

Jette un coup d'oeil ici :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=358872


----------

